# Pantano / Embalse



## Naticruz

Hola, Amigos:
 
Me gustaría saber qué diferencia existe entre un *pantano* y un *embalse*, si es que hay alguna.
 
Sé que *pantano* puede también ser un terreno cubierto de barro y de agua estancada poco profunda, pero a eso no me refiero. 
 
Muchísimas gracias
ℕℂ


----------



## 0scar

Recién me entero de esto: 

*pantano*
*2. *m. Gran depósito artificial de agua. (DRAE)


----------



## RaulCavazos

Si te refieres a que ambos pueden ser depósitos artificiales de agua... yo entendería que la diferencia es que el pantano tiene el fondo cenegoso y el embalse no.

*pantano**.*


*1. *m. Hondonada donde se recogen y naturalmente se detienen las aguas, *con fondo más o menos cenagoso.*


----------



## Bilma

Embalse: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embalse


----------



## 0scar

Embalse natural no suena raro. Pantano artificial es imcomprensible.
Un problema técnico de los embalses artificiales es que rapidamente se convierten en muy cenagosos, cuando se embalsa el agua de un río el barro no tiene por donde salir.


----------



## RaulCavazos

0scar said:


> Embalse natural no suena raro. Pantano artificial es imcomprensible.
> Un problema técnico de los embalses artificiales es que rapidamente se convierten en muy cenagosos, cuando se embalsa el agua de un río el barro no tiene por donde salir.


 
Yo pienso lo mismo, pero al ir al DRAE dice:
*pantano**.*

*2. *m. Gran depósito* artificial de agua.*


----------



## Argónida

0scar said:


> Pantano artificial es imcomprensible.


 
¿Por qué?


----------



## clares3

¿Quizás porque todos los pantanos son artificiales y los embalses, sin embargo, pueden ser naturales?


----------



## Argónida

¿Un pantano no puede ser natural? Yo creía que sí, pero tampoco entiendo mucho del tema, la verdad.


----------



## clares3

No por acá. Un pantano es obra del ser humano mientras que agua embalsada lo puede ser de forma natural aunque, en la práctica, la diferencia se ha difuninado y se atiende al tamaño. Por acá, tierra de sequía, se construyen muchos embalses de PVC y nunca se les llama pantanos sino embalses (aunque sean artificiales), mientras que si es de hormigón y grande se le llama pantano. También se utiliza el término "presa" como sinónimo de pantano (siempre artificial), para referirse a pantanos no demasiado grandes.  Misterios.


----------



## RaulCavazos

clares3 said:


> No por acá. Un pantano es obra del ser humano mientras que agua embalsada lo puede ser de forma natural aunque, en la práctica, la diferencia se ha difuninado y se atiende al tamaño. Por acá, tierra de sequía, se construyen muchos embalses de PVC y nunca se les llama pantanos sino embalses (aunque sean artificiales), mientras que si es de hormigón y grande se le llama pantano. También se utiliza el término "presa" como sinónimo de pantano (siempre artificial), para referirse a pantanos no demasiado grandes. Misterios.


 
¡ÓRALE!... en México es exactamente al revés... un pantano es natural y el embalse siempre es artificial. Así:

*embalse**.*


*2. *m. Gran depósito que se forma *artificialmente*, por lo común cerrando la boca de un valle mediante un dique o presa, y en el que se almacenan las aguas de un río o arroyo, a fin de utilizarlas en el riego de terrenos, en el abastecimiento de poblaciones, en la producción de energía eléctrica, etc.

*pantano**.*
*1. *m. Hondonada donde se recogen y *naturalmente* se detienen las aguas, con fondo más o menos cenagoso.


----------



## oa2169

Embalse

Pantano


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

RaulCavazos said:


> ¡ÓRALE!... en México es exactamente al revés... un pantano es natural y el embalse siempre es artificial.


 
Exactamente.

Qué curioso.

¿Será porque franco inauguraba pantanos? Ahora entiendo... pero no, porque, según recuerdo, se le criticaba mucho por eso... un pantano no se inaugura, siendo algo natural, no creado por el hombre... ¿o me perdí de algo?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En España se les dice pantano a los embalses por extensión de su signficado inicial de agua entascada.
Los pantanos naturales son aguas estancadas de modo natural y los embalses, en España, son aguas estancadas de modo artificial a las que por extensión se las conoce como pantanos.
Es verdad también lo que apuntan que se suele llamar pantano a los grandes embalses.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En España se les dice pantano a los embalses por extensión de su signficado inicial de agua entascada.
> Los pantanos naturales son aguas estancadas de modo natural y los embalses, en España, son aguas estancadas de modo artificial.


 
Ya.
¿Podrían ponerse de acuerdo los españoles?
Unos dicen exactamente lo contrario que otros.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Ya.
> ¿Podrían ponerse de acuerdo los españoles?
> Unos dicen exactamente lo contrario que otros.


 
Mira mi añadido, porque creo que al principio me expresé mal ( estoy escribiendo y viendo el fútbol, demasiado para mí)

Resumiendo:
En España hablamos  de pantanos naturales, de embalses y de grandes embalses a los que por extensión llamamos pantanos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Mira mi añadido, porque creo que al principio me expresé mal ( estoy escribiendo y viendo el fútbol, demasiado para mí)
> 
> Resumiendo:
> En España hablamos de pantanos naturales, de embalses y de grandes embalses a los que por extensión llamamos pantanos.


 
Ya.
Pusiste tu añadido _después_ de mi comentario... 
Total, acá, en América, pantano es natural, embalse, artificial.
Allá, lo contrario. De que hay diferencias entre nuestros españoles, las hay.

Naticruz, ya tienes las respuestas. A ver qué haces.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Ya.
> Pusiste tu añadido _después_ de mi comentario...
> Total, acá, en América, pantano es natural, embalse, artificial.
> Allá, lo contrario. De que hay diferencias entre nuestros españoles, las hay.
> 
> Naticruz, ya tienes las respuestas. A ver qué haces.


 
No, no.
Los artificiales también son conocidos como embalses.
Un embalse grande es lo mismo que un pantano.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> No, no.
> Los artificiales también son conocidos como embalses.
> Un embalse grande es lo mismo que un pantano.


 
Por eso, volvemos a lo mismo... _Un embalse grande es lo mismo que un pantano. _*En España*.


----------



## Mayo2

Creo que en vez de ayudar estamos liando. En España se utilizan como sinónimos, aunque cuando es natural se le llama pantanos y cuando son naturales pero se han creado por el control del agua a través de una presa, embalses.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Por eso, volvemos a lo mismo... _Un embalse grande es lo mismo que un pantano. _*En España*.


 

Justo.


----------



## The mexican speaker

clares3 said:


> ¿Quizás porque todos los pantanos son artificiales y los embalses, sin embargo, pueden ser naturales?



los pantanos  son naturales. no hay ningún ser humano que a propósito fabrique un pantano pues son completamente inútiles para el hombre. 

yo diría que una ciénega se acerca mas a las características de un embalse


----------



## Naticruz

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Naticruz, ya tienes las respuestas. A ver qué haces.



¿Qué hago, Pablo?    Pues…
 
Nuevas diligencias en Internet me conducen a la descubierta del pantano de Arenoso 
y de uno de los muchos embalses que posee España.
 
Viendo las imágenes, ya me hago una idea de la diferencia que existe entre ambas estructuras, también de acuerdo con algunas definiciones vuestras.
 
Además me topé con la página de Embalses.net que contiene toda la información de los embalses y pantanos españoles, que podéis visitar si el asunto os despertar la atención. Nota curiosa: hay allí un foro idéntico al de WR. 
 
Muchísimas gracias a todos por haberme contestado.
ℕℂ


----------



## 0scar

La culpa de que este hilo se alargue la tiene la RAE que no se calienta en destacar los vocablos que son solo españolismos.

Y ya que estamos agreguemosle una raya más al tigre de la confusión: en Argentina pantano no se usa, normalmente se habla de lagunas, esteros y bañados.


----------



## didakticos

Y para meter la cuchara y agitar más las aguas, en Costa Rica es más común hablar de ciénagas, lagunas y esteros, todos ellos naturales. Los embalses son todos artificiales. Se entiende la palabra pantano (como un depósito natural de agua, generalmente con fondo cenagoso), pero no se usa mucho.


----------



## oa2169

0scar said:


> La culpa de que este hilo se alargue la tiene la RAE que no se calienta en destacar los vocablos que son solo españolismos.
> 
> Y ya que estamos agreguemosle una raya más al tigre de la confusión: en Argentina pantano no se usa, normalmente se habla de lagunas, esteros y *bañados* Esto qué vendría siendo*?*.


----------



## 0scar

*bañado*
*2. *m._ Am._ Terreno húmedo, a trechos cenagoso y a veces inundado por las aguas pluviales o por las de un río o laguna cercana. 
_Real Academia Española ©_


----------



## RaulCavazos

A ver si Wikipedia nos desempantana...

Se denomina *embalse* a la acumulación de agua producida por una obstrucción en el lecho de un río o arroyo que cierra parcial o totalmente su cauce. La obstrucción del cauce puede ocurrir por causas naturales como, por ejemplo, el derrumbe de una ladera en un tramo estrecho del río o arroyo, la acumulación de placas de hielo o las construcciones hechas por los castores, y por obras construidas por el hombre para tal fin, como son las presas.

Un *pantano* (también llamado ciénaga), es un manto de aguas estancadas y poco profundas, en el cual crece una vegetación acuática a veces muy densa. Son la consecuencia del avenamiento insuficiente en un terreno llano (pero que puede estar a ciertos algunas turberas). La mayoría de las veces, el pantano ocupa en un valle la parte abandonada por las aguas de un río, como antiguos meandros, lechos antes muy anchos y luego reducidos por alguna causa que haya afectado al caudal del río. En las regiones semidesérticas no es raro que el endorreísmo dé lugar a la formación de extensos pantanos cuya área esté sujeta a enormes variaciones estacionales. Los pantanos pueden ser de agua dulce o de agua salada y de marea o sin ella.
En España, también se conoce comúnmente como pantanos a los embalses, aunque distan mucho de ser pantanos artificiales.


----------



## mirx

Qué interesante. En México, como ya dijeron, un pantano es un lodazal, normalmente perene y lo asociamos con suciedad, dificultades o mala suerte. Había un monstruo en el programa Dinosaurios que se llamaba precisamente "El monstruo del pantano". También hay un libro de superación personal para adolescentes titulado "Volar sobre el pantano", y evidentemente alude metáforicamente a cómo un pájaro que vivía en el pantano (inmundicia) se sacudió las alas y pudo vencer la adversidad; una imagen que dista mucho de las represas, que tan comunes son por aquí, verdaderas obras de arte.


----------



## Aviador

Para ayudar a establecer el alcance geográfico de los terminos discutidos en este hilo, les puedo contar que en Chile, un _embalse_ es siempre artificial y un _pantano_ siempre natural. No creo que a nadie aquí se le ocurriría llamar _pantano_ a un _embalse_, cualquiera sea su tamaño.
_Embalse_ vine de _embalsar_ que, según yo entiendo, es un verbo que implica intención. Como pronominal sí que puede para mí significar una acción fortuita, natural o accidental_: Debido al alud, el río se embalsó a la altura de la cota 1000_. Esto, para mí, es una confirmación de la diferencia que hay entre _embalse_ y _pantano_.
Saludos.


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos
Os adjunto la información oficial sobre "lugares" donde se almacena agua en España:
Embalses.net - Estado de los *Embalses, pantanos y presas de España*
nivel embalses, embalses *españa*, *pantanos*, estado de los *embalses*, capacidad *pantanos*, estado *embalses*, *embalses* españoles, situacion *embalses*, nivel de los *... (*las negritas son mías*)*
¿Alguien da más en materia de confusión: embalse, pantano, presa... y todos artificiales.
Curiosidad: en la prensa es muy frecuente meter la pata lingüística y dar cuenta del agua ¡embalsamada! (por "embalsada")


----------



## Bandama

Hola.

Creo necesario aclarar un poco las cosas respecto al uso de la palabra "pantano" en España, pues varias opiniones han podido dar versiones contradictorias.

El *significado original* *es el mismo que en América*, es decir, *un lago o una charca de aguas cenagosas*. Tal vez las personas jòvenes desconocen este uso y asimilan "pantano" a agua represada por haberse extendido el uso de "pantano" en este sentido, pero obviamente el significado original es el otro.

Y, efectivamente, la palabra se utiliza también en este paìs como sinònimo de embalse artificial de gran tamaño. Desconozco cuàndo empezò a extenderse este uso, pero lo cierto es que es asì, y hay que tenerlo en cuenta para las traducciones en España.

Y con respecto a embalse, como bien dice la wikipedia, puede ser también natural. Basta con que haya agua embalsada de alguna manera. Aunque es verdad que corrientemente se utiliza para el agua represada artificialmente.


----------



## clares3

Bandama said:


> El *significado original* *es el mismo que en América*, es decir, *un lago o una charca de aguas cenagosas*. *Tal vez las personas jòvenes* desconocen este uso y asimilan "pantano" a agua represada por haberse extendido el uso de "pantano" en este sentido, pero obviamente el significado original es el otro. .


Muchas gracias por lo de joven pero, según recuerdo, toda mi vida oí llamar pantano a los embalses. Fíjate en mi post anterior: es información oficial.


----------



## Bandama

clares3 said:


> Muchas gracias por lo de joven pero, según recuerdo, toda mi vida oí llamar pantano a los embalses. Fíjate en mi post anterior: es información oficial.


 
Imagino que seràs joven de espìritu, como yo  

En ningùn caso niego el uso el extendido uso de la palabra "pantano", ni tampoco su caràcter oficial, para designar grandes embalses. Sòlo digo que en España, como bien aparece en la primera acepciòn del DRAE, la acepciòn original de "pantano" es la misma que en América. 

Tal vez el alejamiento del mundo rural y la popularizaciòn de la otra acepciòn durante el franquismo ha hecho olvidar a muchos el sentido original de la palabra.


----------



## clares3

Bandama said:


> Tal vez el alejamiento del mundo rural y la popularizaciòn de la otra acepciòn durante el franquismo ha hecho olvidar a muchos el sentido original de la palabra.


Creo que esa es la explicación exacta del problema: durante el franquismo (mis primeros 21 años lo padecí) se hablaba siempre de pantanos y casi nunca de embalses. De hecho, yo no sabía que el término original era embalse: lo he aprendido en este hilo.


----------



## Vampiro

Aviador said:
			
		

> Para ayudar a establecer el alcance geográfico de los terminos discutidos en este hilo, les puedo contar que en Chile, un embalse es siempre artificial y un pantano siempre natural. No creo que a nadie aquí se le ocurriría llamar pantano a un embalse, cualquiera sea su tamaño.


Exacto, ni por equivocación.
Por acá pantano es sinónimo de barro, agua poco profunda, alimañas de todo tipo, y mucha vegetación.
Y la diferencia es tan grande que jamás se me hubiese pasado por la cabeza que en algún sitio pudieran llamar “pantano” a un embalse.
Y eso que algo he visto sobre embalses durante mi vida profesional.
Otro término muy utilizado en Chile, sobre todo en minería, es “tranque”, pero, aunque es similar, un tranque responde a parámetros constructivos diferentes.
Saludos.
_


----------



## clares3

Hola
Superada la sorpresa de la corrupción que ha sufrido el término pantano en España, creo que debida a lo que apuntó Bandama y yo confirmé por pura experiencia biográfica, he dado con otro argumento en favor de quienes usan el término en forma adecuada: pantano como acumulación natual de agua. En España, cuando un asunto se atranca, no sale, se va pudriendo lentamente, decimos que el el asunto "está empantanado", no embalsado. Es decir, cuando un asunto genera lodo (todo en términos metafóricos) recurrimos al sentido original de pantano tal como se ha descrito: lodo, vegetación salvaje, agua putrefacta, etc.
Concluyo: los equivocados somos nosotros (España) y lo correcto sería llamar embalse a la estructura artifical para retener agua y pantano a la retención natural de agua. Pero échele usted un galgo al galimatías...


----------



## JuanPepi82

Creo que en todo el mundo pantanos son formados naturalmente y embalse tiene la mano del hombre, y por eso son artificiales.

Hasta!!!


----------



## Arpin

Bueno, como podéis ver soy extremeño, zona por excelencia de pantanos, presas, embalses, etc. de España. De hecho, aunque no demos al mar u océano, somos lo comunidad española con más metros de costa. Incluso tenemos una playa con bandera azul.

Tengo que dar la razón a los "no españoles", un pantano es natural, y un embalse, natural o artificial. Desde hace muchos años, en España, a cualquier presa artificial construida, se decía que era un pantano. Error español, se utilizan como sinónimos.

Para resolver la duda: zona pantanosa, está claro a lo que nos referimos.


----------



## mariamber

En colombia no se dice mucho pantano , si no charcos


----------

